# Shooters Cheese Burger Fattie Final Pics



## shooterrick (Aug 22, 2010)

Prep link is below:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97883/shooters-twisted-cheeseburger-fattie#post_533654

These are a few pics of the smoke and supper plate tonight.  It was very good and the sun dried tomatoes added a bit of a surprise from time to time while eating. 

On the Lang she goes:








The results: Served with fresh pistolettes, chipolte mayo sauce, and ceasar salad:













The money shot:


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll say that's a money shot!!!

Awesome!

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Aug 22, 2010)

looks great rick!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 22, 2010)

Definitely got me wanting one of those.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks Great Rick...


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 22, 2010)

Now that is a sandwich I could eat a bunch of - nice


----------



## rdknb (Aug 22, 2010)

I just ate and that made me hungry, looks great


----------



## eman (Aug 22, 2010)

Very good looking fattie! and a very empty looking lang.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 22, 2010)

Ya bob i was thinkin the same thing but just not up for a big smoke.


----------

